# Nuggets court Clippers' swingman Corey Maggette



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Nuggets court Clippers' swingman Corey Maggette (7-2-03).
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6220458.htm

"Denver Nuggets general manager Kiki Vandeweghe met for about two hours Wednesday with Los Angeles Clippers swingman Corey Maggette, one day after meeting with the Heat's Alonzo Mourning.

Vandeweghe spent two hours Tuesday in Miami with Mourning and was joined by Nuggets assistant general managers David Fredman and Jeff Weltman and coach Jeff Bzdelik.

Vandeweghe declined to comment on either meeting."


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ (Jun 8, 2003)

who can u afford to sign? Maybe Arenas + mags? Arenas and Brand? Arenas+ brand + Mags? Arenas+ odom? Arenas+ Mourning.. what are the possibilities?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

How would getting "mags" (I assume you're talking about Maggette) be great? He hasn't proven much in the league up to this point. He's a good player, but not someone I'm ready to tab as the shooting guard we're gonna carry into the playoffs with us. I say we totally forget about Arenas and Maggette and bring in Terry, as long as he doesn't accept the Hawks qualifying offer (although he probably will). In this case, we can wait till next year when he becomes unrestricted and sign Arenas this year. Jason Terry has gotta be one of the top three most underrated players in the league. Everyone acts like he's a combo guard, but he has proven he's a top point guard in the league. 

17 pts, 7 assists, 3.5 boards, 1.5 steals, 37% from downtown, 43% from the field, three full, injury free seasons. Arenas can't touch those stats. The only thing Arenas has on Terry is one more rebound and one more point per game. Terry is a more experienced guy and a better player than both Arenas and Maggette.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

It would be awesome to get magette..But mourning..Nah i dont want him let another team get him and soon to retire self


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

The nuggets have an endless posibility of whom they sign. I can see them going after Brand, Andre Miller, and Odom as well as well as other top free agents that might be willing to play for the nuggets. But it looks as though it's gonna be a lot lot better to watch with Nene and 'Melo playing with the free agents that they'd sign.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

The nuggets have an endless posibility of whom they sign. I can see them going after Brand, Andre Miller, and Odom as well as well as other top free agents that might be willing to play for the nuggets. But it looks as though it's gonna be a lot lot better to watch with Nene and 'Melo playing with the free agents that they'd sign.


----------



## m_que01 (Jun 25, 2003)

The nuggets have an endless posibility of whom they sign. I can see them going after Brand, Andre Miller, and Odom as well as well as other top free agents that might be willing to play for the nuggets. But it looks as though it's gonna be a lot lot better to watch with Nene and 'Melo playing with the free agents that they'd sign.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Maggette sucks. Jason Terry is ten times better.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Maggette sucks. Jason Terry is ten times better.


Gilbert Arenas: 
PPG 18.3 
RPG 4.70 
APG 6.3 
EFF + 18.04

Jason Terry:
PPG 17.2
RPG 3.40 
APG 7.4
EFF + 18.26

Whats the point of going after Terry when you already have the same type of player (Arenas) knocking on your door? Also Maggette would be a great addition, and a huge upgrade to your team. What other SG could you guys get in free agency that is better than Maggette? The answer is nobody. Another thing, comparing Maggette with Terry is like comparing Kobe Bryant with Baron Davis. Its apples and oranges.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

No it's not. First of all, Terry is more of a natural point guard, but still has the ability to slide to the two. Look at three point shooting, free-throw shooting, and turnovers. Terry is better. And the Nuggets could use some more experienced guys. Terry is 25 and has produced year after year in the NBA. Arenas is still somewhat of an unknown commodity.he could either become a superstar or bust. I'd rather know what I'm getting. Besides, Jason Terry is a better player than Arenas is right now. He's on of the most underrated players in the league. He produces year after year and doesn't get any props. I say play Terry at point and put White at the two spot and go after a center. Arenas isn't going to sign here anyway because I think Kiki pissed him off with his antics. Oh well.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> No it's not. First of all, Terry is more of a natural point guard, but still has the ability to slide to the two. Look at three point shooting, free-throw shooting, and turnovers. Terry is better. And the Nuggets could use some more experienced guys. Terry is 25 and has produced year after year in the NBA. Arenas is still somewhat of an unknown commodity.he could either become a superstar or bust. I'd rather know what I'm getting. Besides, Jason Terry is a better player than Arenas is right now. He's on of the most underrated players in the league. He produces year after year and doesn't get any props. I say play Terry at point and put White at the two spot and go after a center. Arenas isn't going to sign here anyway because I think Kiki pissed him off with his antics. Oh well.


Im glad you think so highly of Terry, but Arenas IMO would be a better fit. Is Terry even a FA? Also are you saying Rodney White is superior to Maggette? And what center do you suggest the Nuggets pick up? I hope it's not Olowokandi. That guy is a cancer, and my team has finely rid itself from him. Nene seemed to be doing a pretty decent job at center, and if Tskitishvilli is going to be playing PF, Nene would have to play the center position.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Terry is a restricted free agent this year. He'll probably take the qualifying offer this year and become unrestricted next. I'm saying Rodney White will be better than Maggette eventually. As far as center, Kandi may be a cancer but he's still top five at the position. Kiki will straighten him out.


----------

